# Conservatory cleaning



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We've never had one before and this thing is a huge mungus thing, window cleaners are frightened of it due to the internal height, I'll post a pic later if I can get in there as it's storage while we get 3 rooms plastered with renovating plaster as it should have been done 25 years ago.


The whole thing looks like it's not been clean inside or out in a few years, but otherwise, it's in good condition.



The outside is just a reach problem due to its height and size, internally a different approach I assume as it's quite dirty, and must be 10-12 feet high, long brushes will create too much mess I think so maybe stepladder hiring time?


Any and all ideas are valuable as to method cleaners and equipment.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Get the wife to do it. I do outside and she does inside. Be a gentleman and hold the ladder.



Ray.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

I bought one of these a few years ago and it really is convenient. Indoors, outdoors and around the MH!

https://www.laddersandscaffoldtowers.co.uk/acatalog/Multi-Purpose-Ladders.html?gclid=Cj0KCQiAkfriBRD1ARIsAASKsQKf-sMERGQL44PLdFLq7vx5YZFFPgeQCJ_uuz5DL2S02690yQxdLnUaApfgEALw_wcB


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Had one of those in the states when the Eagle we bought didn't have a ladder. Folded up nice but was quite heavy.


Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I have one of those already, not sure of the height yet, it's buried in the garage, I was more thinking regarding actual cleaning tackle rather than access for outside.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

We have something similar, but Hans says it gets heavier every time he needs to use it.:grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I have a telescopic ladder too, hard work on the thumbs putting it down, and if you don't use all of its length it's a big jump to the second step.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Suit up in a dry suit and use a pressure washer?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I tried that on the windows Pat, it's too stubborn.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

I've never really understood the fashion for conservatories.

They're roasting hot in the summer, freezing cold in the winter (unless you spend a lot on heating them), they take away from what might be nice garden area, and they are difficult to keep clean on top. And that bamboo furniture with the floral cushions!uke:

It can't be about extra house space, 'cos lots of good sized houses have 'em.

Can someone enlighten me?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

OH yes Tuggers.
I would not have another house without one.
Ours had paid for itself twice over by heating the house and we purposely had a wooden floor and carpet specifically to be able to use in the winter.
Plus it's another room with 50% walls that slide open to feel like your dining in the garden. All this for £10k. a while ago.



Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I agree mon boat capn, a waste of good garage space, less weeding though.

Ours is warm, it gets heated when the house gets heated so not a lot extra, the previous couple lived in there all year round, no wicker furniture, Liz wants some though  Sam slept in there two nights last week.

How did you fare last night Geoff?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

this s the size of the thing 3x5 meters ish.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yep, big. Compared.


Ray.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

raynipper said:


> OH yes Tuggers.
> I would not have another house without one.
> Ours had paid for itself twice over by heating the house and we purposely had a wooden floor and carpet specifically to be able to use in the winter.
> Plus it's another room with 50% walls that slide open to feel like your dining in the garden. All this for £10k. a while ago.
> ...


Eh? It has saved you 20k on your heating bills? Berlimey, Ray, I'm glad I'm not paying your utilities!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

20 years at roughly €1,300 a year electric bills. So many people come into our house and ask why we have the heating on from April to October and it's only the heat coming into the house from the conservatory. South facing and all glass, it can melt cheap plastic garden furniture if we left it in the conservatory.


But just half an hour of sun in winter can allow us to dine out there.


Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

You could get it professionally cleaned Kev 

We don’t have a conservatory

We have a large greenhouse built against the house 

It keeps that house wall warm

But we also have Ivy, needs to be clipped ,hard work 

But under it completely dry and total insulation 

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Too expensive at two hundred quid a time.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Yes Kev but once it’s done you can probabally keep on top of most of it

What’s the floor like ?

We pressure hose the greenhouse glass

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Not unless I start OD ing on some growth hormone Sandra.


Look at the bloody thing.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Didn't you notice it when you bought Kev.?


Ray.


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Not unless I start OD ing on some growth hormone Sandra.
> 
> Look at the bloody thing.


You may have gone a bit too deep for your potato crop there, Kev :wink2:

Regards,
John


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

It’s a beautiful room Kev 

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Not unless I start OD ing on some growth hormone Sandra.
> Look at the bloody thing.


It's brilliant Kev. You obviously don't appreciate the benefits of it. Everything needs cleaning now and again.>

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Didn't you notice it when you bought Kev.?
> 
> Ray.


No I thought santa brought it :roll:


----------

